# Paw Print Project Framed finally!



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Back in 2015 before Tsuki was euthanized my vet took a paw print of her that was done with her name done as an inscription and for a long time I didn't know what to do with it but eventually framed it as seen here.










Later on it got me thinking about Sera and Vincent since I really liked having it and wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it done years down the road since not all vets do it so I asked her if it was possible to have one done and she told me it was and the cost so I naturally paid it at Sera's last vet appointment. I had a specific plan for them as well but it took months to actually do it but here it is. As for the dates those are the date of birth and the date they came home since Vincent was technically "Adopted" about a month before lol when he was only 6 weeks he was all set with a home his whole family was brother, sister, and mother which is nice.



















I had wanted to put their kitten collars/tags in but couldn't find a way to do it this time sadly.

I think the photo illustrates their bond perfectly since Vincent has become her kitten and she really does mother him even now. If he meows she goes running, when I took them to Petsmart to have their nails trimmed she stood over him and other things like that always protecting so cute.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

what a sweet idea. so those are birthdays and adoption days? how adorable. I've only adopted teenage cats from the shelter.


----------

